# For Sale: Track USAT Brass Code 332 8' Radius curves 6pc



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

$150.

2 pieces shy of a half-circle. Use these as "easements" into sharper turns on your layout, or create some nice s-bends! Track has been outside for 2 years, light use. Painted and weathered. Local buyer preferred otherwise buyer pays shipping.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

I should note I have a lot more than this for sale, but don't want to spam the forum just yet.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you wont sell a single piece at those prices. weathering/ painting destroys the value of track, and it is used. try $75 and you may get some bites. just try'n to help.

Nate


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Nate, as a father of several kids your age, if you can't say something nice, don't troll.

Fresh in the USAT red white & blue box, that same track sells for $36 *per piece*. 16 pieces makes a 16' diameter circle. These are *big* curves. Mine are $25/ea, only 2 years old, and in very good shape.

Secondly, painted or not is merely a matter of preference. If you run track power, yes, it means you'll have to shave a little paint off the ends to make your connections. I've already cleared the tops of the rails. Most of the people I've sold other pieces of this collection to are running battery power, and they really don't care if there's paint on the rails. People who've seen my track installed say it looks fabulous, and I didn't paint it so you wouldn't buy it. Try not to judge. It's a good deal, and like all secondhand stuff, there's tradeoffs to be made by the buyer.

If you want to make an offer, PM me.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i dint say something "not nice". BTW although it may look good installed painted with your track, it is very unlikely it will perfectly match other track that has been painted. g scale track goes for about 3 bucks a foot, new. figur $1.00 a foot used.

like i said, construcive critisicm is not a bad thing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its very easy to repaint track, I personally hate shiny rail. I've been sealing used painted or not brass for $2 per ft. I have a waiting list for it.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> i dint say something "not nice". BTW although it may look good installed painted with your track, it is very unlikely it will perfectly match other track that has been painted. g scale track goes for about 3 bucks a foot, new. figur $1.00 a foot used.
> 
> like i said, construcive critisicm is not a bad thing.


Show me where you can buy_ brand new_ pre-curved G-scale track for $3/ft, because I will add another 600' to my railroad! New brass track regularly goes for double that on the low end even if it's surplus on EBay!

In case you're wondering, $25.00/ea works out to $7.95/ft.

Plus, two facts from someone who's on the real rails every day:
1. It is extremely common for there to be sharp variations in color of rail, ties & ballast on active track as pieces get replaced or groomed.
2. Unpainted brass track will mellow to rusty brown in a few years, you'll never see the difference.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

last month i bought about 180 ft of both curved and straight Aristocraft bass track, new in th box, never opened, along with a brand new $200 transformer for only $100. you just need to shop around. Wholesale trains had a very good price on track, but the went out of business. only $3.65 a foot for lgb track, both curved and straight. Sorry if i offended with my lowball prices, but i was just trying to help.

PS i usually pay 15- 25 bucks for a piece of rolling stock, brand new. i have gotten about 30 pieces of rolling stock for that price, mostly new in the box. Like i said, shop around and thy shalt find thee deals!

PS marty, you railroad is probably the best i have ever seen in g scale. any more progress on your 1" scale?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

just went onto the Charles ro website. the track is seeling (16 ft. dia. ) is selling for 21 bucks a piece.not 32 bucks. times 12 by six and you get $131.00 for brand new track. so you are asking 150 for the same stuff used.

http://www.charlesro.com/store/merc...de=CRSC&Product_Code=R81800&Category_Code=GRT


nate


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, after the back and forth, I went to Charles Ro.

8' radius is selling (and he's not the lowest price) 174.95 for 8 pieces (not a full circle).

So I get $21.87 per piece, (174.95/8) and realize that when you buy this stuff by the piece, not a box it is higher.

So still using the lowest price per piece, 6 pieces would be $131.22 (21.87*6).

So the asking price used and painted is higher than new price, even considering you might pay a premium if you needed to ONLY buy 6 pieces.

My typical M.O. is to find about the lowest price from a retailer, like RLD or Reindeer Pass, and then ask 1/2 that price if the product is in pretty new condition, very little wear, etc.

So would probably ask about $65, unpainted, although painting might not matter to many people.

Therefore, I think Nate's estimation of selling price is pretty spot on.

That's just the way I do it. Normally in the few times I sell something, it's something I'm not using and it's a reasonable deal for me, and a good deal for the buyer.

Not trying to take sides, just doing the math, and relating my experience.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember that USA trains is a full retail catalog price and Charles RO is the store which has lower prices/specials.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Don't want to pile on, or be a Debbie Downer. But I have been buying track used at $1 per foot, and will not pay more than $2 per foot, all used of course. Some in excellent condition, but YMMV.

Used stuff is only worth what someone will pay for it RIGHT NOW. I know I guy who sat on used track for years, never got his asking price, I just finally got it for $2/ft because he needed it gone. LGB 2 boxes of 4' straights in brand new condition in the box.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay okay,

You guys can have it for $2.50/ft. I have ~ 250ft to sell, lots of different curves & straights.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

rexcadral said:


> Okay okay,
> 
> You guys can have it for $2.50/ft. I have ~ 250ft to sell, lots of different curves & straights.


any R3 ( 8 ft dia.) switches?


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

@nate.

No. I sell switches separately, because they retain their value.


----------

